# I was just banned....



## MCBUCK (Jun 12, 2014)

from Volnation.  Them boys are fairly thin skinned


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jun 12, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> from Volnation.  Them boys are fairly thin skinned



  Man, that sounds like good, clean fun.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> from Volnation.  Them boys are fairly thin skinned



Congrats! They whacked me several years ago after i gave them some constructive criticism concerning their football program. First post too.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh, I got on several posts...one was regarding  10-4 record since 2000, and something about UT grads and spelling....one about losing recruits....constructive comments about UT football recovering from Lane and SOD in a few more years. None of my comments were well received either. I don't understand why either. I was called a .......troll.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> from Volnation.  Them boys are fairly thin skinned



I'm gonna go over there and get banned too. wonder if they have a Les Miles over there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Oh, I got on several posts...one was regarding  10-4 record since 2000, and something about UT grads and spelling....one about losing recruits....constructive comments about UT football recovering from Lane and SOD in a few more years. None of my comments were well received either. I don't understand why either. I was called a .......troll.



They don't like it when you end your post with Roll Tide!!! either.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 13, 2014)

Seemed pretty much like a "dish it out but can't take it" kind of forum.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 13, 2014)

Sound like a good club to be in MC.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Seemed pretty much like a "dish it out but can't take it" kind of forum.





Kinda like "some" of the dwag fans here . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda like "some" of the dwag fans here . .



Ouch.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 16, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I'm gonna go over there and get banned too. wonder if they have a Les Miles over there.




I wonder if I would get banned quicker than you?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder if I would get banned quicker than you?



Yep. I'm gonna go over there and post a link to your ut thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 16, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. I'm gonna go over there and post a link to your ut thread.



I think I'll beat you to it!! 

Just registered and I'm waiting to see if it gets approved...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think I'll beat you to it!!
> 
> Just registered and I'm waiting to see if it gets approved...



I got approved 3 days ago as Les Miles  I'll leave it up to you to post. Wonder how long a roll tide thread wil last over there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I got approved 3 days ago as Les Miles  I'll leave it up to you to post. Wonder how long a roll tide thread wil last over there.





I still haven't been approved to start a new thread...


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 17, 2014)

start spelling everything with "eaux" and see how long you last.....like"Geaux Veauxs"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm in! We'll see how long I can push buttons before getting the axe..


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 17, 2014)

It's 2:35pm...anybody heard from the Browning Slayer yet? He has been there for a cool 40 minutes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> It's 2:35pm...anybody heard from the Browning Slayer yet? He has been there for a cool 40 minutes.



I'm just getting started... Just making some posts like I'm one of those nasty, smelly Vols... I did predict a 5th losing season...


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm just getting started... Just making some posts like I'm one of those nasty, smelly Vols... I did predict a 5th losing season...



oh dude...you're out of there like a fat kid in dodge ball.

let em' know you're a Dawg, and you'll be gone on the first pass.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> oh dude...you're out of there like a fat kid in dodge ball.
> 
> let em' know you're a Dawg, and you'll be gone on the first pass.



They are on to me..



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TVOLS View Post
> You going to have to step it up little Feller. I've got you already figured out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

http://www.volnation.com/forum/tenn...s-2014-season-projections-3.html#post10265050

Wonder how long it will last..


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't think Slayer is pacing himself.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> I don't think Slayer is pacing himself.



Not anymore!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

> Originally Posted by KoachKletus View Post
> Umm,,Phil hasn't been a coach here for a few years. Nice try though. How's that secondary coming?






> You should go into the thread a little farther... It has all of your recent hires as well..
> 
> Our secondary is doing fine.. We get rid of the rubbish and the other SEC teams pic them up.. Heck, we were even able to steal the Defensive coach from the National Champs..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

Already being called a Troll!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 17, 2014)

last post....."we go 7-5 this season"....I wonder if his 10-r-c public school math really meant 5-7 ?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 17, 2014)

While browsing that site, I noticed a thread about Janzen Jackson being on trial for murder.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> I don't think Slayer is pacing himself.





I'm betting he doesn't make it to a "Senior Member.."


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm betting he doesn't make it to a "Senior Member.."




Not with responses like this concerning buying the new SEC channel..



> How many Vol fans are going to want to spend the extra money to watch a 5th losing season?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

Ouch !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

Now I'm making fun of some UT tattoo's these guys have posted... 

http://www.volnation.com/forum/tenn...best-way-you-show-loyalty-5.html#post10265449


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now I'm making fun of some UT tattoo's these guys have posted...
> 
> http://www.volnation.com/forum/tenn...best-way-you-show-loyalty-5.html#post10265449



I'm gonna go in there tonite about 10 pm.  I don't think I'll make midnight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> They are on to me..



Accubond or KYBobwhite must be Mods there now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Accubond or KYBobwhite must be Mods there now.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 17, 2014)

Definition of irony: two Tennesee fans on Volnation arguing about correct grammar to be used on a tattoo. There is also some discussion about the quality and balance of the "power T" that is represented on said body art.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 17, 2014)

You guys are going to trash their site and then they will all invade here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You guys are going to trash their site and then they will all invade here.







> Notorious B.E.N said:
> 
> 
> > No problem man. Congrats on the helmet.
> ...



http://www.volnation.com/forum/tenn...811-philip-fulmer-autograph.html#post10266260


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Burger View Post
> I agree. These drugs are destroying people. Some work, but I've heard about people killing themselves after they try to get off of them.
> 
> Knoxville is simply a dump above ground! With a POWER "T" for TRASH!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

I should be gone soon!




> Originally Posted by BigOrangeTrain View Post
> We should have kept Fulmer until we got CBJ. He was heads and shoulders above Kiffin and Dooley as a coach. At least we would have had stability, a few more winning seasons and no violations.
> 
> 
> UT got what they deserved... So did Phil... He tossed Bama under the bus and Karma took care of the rest... Reported cheating while UT turned their nose to the side.. How's the 4 year losing streak! UT earned it!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


>



I'm going in tomorrow. Pray for me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

HE GONE!!!




> You have been banned for the following reason:
> No reason was specified.
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: Never


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> HE GONE!!!



Date the Ban will be Lifted.... NEVER!!!! LOVE IT!! Thanks MCBUCK! That was fun!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> HE GONE!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

Mods were sleeping... I got 12 or 13 posts in...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I'm going in tomorrow. Pray for me.



Enjoy!! My wife is looking at me while I'm laughing out loud...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You guys are going to trash their site and then they will all invade here.




Look at the bright side... Let them "Invade"... After the 4th game they'll disappear like the rest of the Vols have done for the last 4 to 5 years...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder if I would get banned quicker than you?



I don't think I will get a dozen posts.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> HE GONE!!!



Welcome to the brotherhood of the banned! 
I guess they arent as "bowed up" in the off season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ok I'm in. Just predicted 6-6 season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 18, 2014)

Gonna start a roll tide thread and get this over.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey Browning. Going back in now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Ok I'm in. Just predicted 6-6 season.



6-6? Who do you see them upsetting for win #6?

08/31/14	vs. Utah State 
09/06/14	vs. Arkansas State
09/13/14	at Oklahoma
09/27/14	at Georgia
10/04/14	vs. Florida 
10/11/14	vs. Chattanooga	
10/18/14	at Ole Miss 
10/25/14	vs. Alabama 
11/01/14	at South Carolina
11/15/14	vs. Kentucky 
11/22/14	vs. Missouri 
11/29/14	at Vanderbilt


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 18, 2014)

slayers the man!!!!


ok Matthew6..here is a good one for you.....tell em that Preston Williams ( he is their number one commit right now...and he is from Lovejoy) tell them Williams will flip to UGA after UT posts a 5-7 season ( he probably will flip to UGA anyway) ...you ought to throw in Chuma Edoga too...I made a bunch of commit predictions that came to fruition ( DeAndre Baker and Jackson Harris) ..that stuff really fires em up....I also predicted Cece Jefferson and Byron Cowart to UGA, and that sent em over the edge.  When I said kamara was "all dawg" the board nearly exploded.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 18, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> slayers the man!!!!
> 
> 
> ok Matthew6..here is a good one for you.....tell em that Preston Williams ( he is their number one commit right now...and he is from Lovejoy) tell them Williams will flip to UGA after UT posts a 5-7 season ( he probably will flip to UGA anyway) ...you ought to throw in Chuma Edoga too...I made a bunch of commit predictions that came to fruition ( DeAndre Baker and Jackson Harris) ..that stuff really fires em up....I also predicted Cece Jefferson and Byron Cowart to UGA, and that sent em over the edge.  When I said kamara was "all dawg" the board nearly exploded.


done.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> 6-6? Who do you see them upsetting for win #6?
> 
> 08/31/14	vs. Utah State
> 09/06/14	vs. Arkansas State
> ...



The gators.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> The gators.



I agree! They did upset South Carolina...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Hey Browning. Going back in now.




Good stuff!!  



> Originally Posted by volroadwarrior View Post
> Troll detector needle is maxed out.
> +1.





> He broke the detector altogether.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 18, 2014)

> Originally Posted by Les Miles View Post
> I'm thinking that it will be a 5-7 season at best and Preston Williams will flip to the dawgs if things don't get turned around.





> It's funny how many troll come out of the woodworks during the offseason.







> Use your ignore button if you don't like my comment or opinion.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 18, 2014)

13 posts. Saving the roll tide thread for the finale.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look at the bright side... Let them "Invade"... After the 4th game they'll disappear like the rest of the Vols have done for the last 4 to 5 years...



There would be no bright side. They would take over this forum and be insufferable. One Youtube video a week of Rocky Top is plenty in here.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 18, 2014)

They're on to me. Won't let me start a thread.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 18, 2014)

elfiii said:


> There would be no bright side. They would take over this forum and be insufferable. One Youtube video a week of Rocky Top is plenty in here.




I am sure a mod would ban em


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 18, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> I was called a .......troll.



Are you disputing that?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> They're on to me. Won't let me start a thread.



Maybe I need to get on and start a thread telling them my "inside sources" confirmed that Torrence Gibson has secretly given Meyer his verbal and Gibson is just giving the vols some love for attention. That would send them over the edge for sure!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 18, 2014)

I just registered. Waiting for approval email.

I've never been a troll before. I feel like I'm committing a sin or something.

I may attack slow than lower the boom? Any thoughts?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 18, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> I just registered. Waiting for approval email.
> 
> I've never been a troll before. I feel like I'm committing a sin or something.
> 
> I may attack slow than lower the boom? Any thoughts?



It's actually pretty fun!! Just knock UT anyway you can and you will stir the pot.. I even made fun of some stupid tattoos...


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's actually pretty fun!! Just knock UT anyway you can and you will stir the pot.. I even made fun of some stupid tattoos...



I'm looking forward to it. This should be interesting?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 18, 2014)

Getting ready for my afternoon session.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 18, 2014)

They think I'm a lsu fan too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> They think I'm a lsu fan too.






> I predict LSU fans still smell like corndogs.
> 
> Oh wait, that wasn't bold either.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 18, 2014)

> im gonna guess another auburn/oregon title game. Bama might slip in but not sure about their qb situation. I dont see a bowl this year for the vols.



 Love it!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh lord, please forgive me for leading my brethren into this den of iniquity.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 18, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Oh lord, please forgive me for leading my brethren into this den of iniquity.



I will be getting banned soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> They think I'm a lsu fan too.



you're not?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 18, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Maybe I need to get on and start a thread telling them my "inside sources" confirmed that Torrence Gibson has secretly given Meyer his verbal and Gibson is just giving the vols some love for attention. That would send them over the edge for sure!!!!



They are definitely a thin skinned bunch  over at vol nation. Much more so than our dawgs here. That's what makes them so pathetic. Kinda feel sorry for them........no I don't.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 18, 2014)

Told ya they were soft.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> They are definitely a thin skinned bunch  over at vol nation. Much more so than our dawgs here. That's what makes them so pathetic. Kinda feel sorry for them........no I don't.





MCBUCK said:


> Told ya they were soft.




Heck, if we or Bama was coming off of our 4th losing season we would be touchy... Stupid VOLS!!! KICK THEM WHILE THEY ARE DOWN!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2014)

Still not banned. Time to get mean.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2014)

Won't be long now. I just reminded them they have lost 7 in a row to Bama.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 22, 2014)

ROFL. I am laughing reading this. Gonna have to go join the party.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 22, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Won't be long now. I just reminded them they have lost 7 in a row to Bama.



Are you still on?Waiting to be approved now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Told ya they were soft.



As mushy as their D.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> As mushy as their D.



Some of them over there think they're gonna win the title this year. Mention one of their recruits flipping to the dogs and they meltdown fast.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2014)

They are excited about getting Kamara. They get touchy when reminded that he's number 6 on bama depth chart.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> from Volnation.  Them boys are fairly thin skinned



Well it took 28 posts but I finally got banned today at 1050. Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2014)

Buck roar, you are on deck. Let them have it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 23, 2014)

DANG....there is a line up now? OK then, buckroar..you're up.  We really ought to put UnicoiDawg in the line up too.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 23, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Buck roar, you are on deck. Let them have it.



I will as soon as I get accepted. I think they are suspicious of every new member now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Well it took 28 posts but I finally got banned today at 1050. Roll Tide.







Good job!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> I will as soon as I get accepted. I think they are suspicious of every new member now.




We got ol Snook waiting on his acceptance letter to...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 23, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> DANG....there is a line up now? OK then, buckroar..you're up.  We really ought to put UnicoiDawg in the line up too.



Lol..... I'll let you boys stir them up. I spent a hour or so over there reading the other day. They have some real doozies I tell ya. The UGA secondary thread has some big dummies in it...... What names are you guys using over there so I know who is who?


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 23, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Lol..... I'll let you boys stir them up. I spent a hour or so over there reading the other day. They have some real doozies I tell ya. The UGA secondary thread has some big dummies in it...... What names are you guys using over there so I know who is who?



My same one Buck Roar. Wonder how long until I get Banned?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Lol..... I'll let you boys stir them up. I spent a hour or so over there reading the other day. They have some real doozies I tell ya. The UGA secondary thread has some big dummies in it...... What names are you guys using over there so I know who is who?



I was Les Miles.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Lol..... I'll let you boys stir them up. I spent a hour or so over there reading the other day. They have some real doozies I tell ya. The UGA secondary thread has some big dummies in it...... What names are you guys using over there so I know who is who?






 Mine was the same.. Although they have deleted all 12 or 13 of my posts...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 23, 2014)

yall are funny


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> yall are funny





Bet it won't be near as funny IF Tennasty whups 'em at home !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm gonna get banned twice. Just got approved as Evilvol. Gonna save it unil kickoff.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet it won't be near as funny IF Tennasty whups 'em at home !!



Man techies are so predictable............ always gotta have someone else fight their battles for them.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 23, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I'm gonna get banned twice. Just got approved as Evilvol. Gonna save it unil kickoff.



Lol I still haven't been approved. Looks like I am going to break the record and get banned before I can post.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Man techies are so predictable............ always gotta have someone else fight their battles for them.





This ain't Lil Joey you messin wit !!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This ain't Lil Joey you messin wit !!



Ain't messin.... just the facts bro..... just the facts.No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Ain't messin.... just the facts bro..... just the facts.No No:


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Man techies are so predictable............ always gotta have someone else fight their battles for them.




What do you expect from Nerds..... They've been beat on all their life..


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 23, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> What do you expect from Nerds..... They've been beat on all their life..



So is this where the kids hang out little fellar?


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 23, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> So is this where the kids hang out little fellar?



Just where the winners do but then a UT fan showed up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> Just where the winners do but then a UT fan showed up.





OUCH !!  That's gonna leave a mark . . .


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OUCH !!  That's gonna leave a mark . . .


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 23, 2014)

I am activated just waiting on a Mod to allow me to post.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OUCH !!  That's gonna leave a mark . . .




Accuglide is used to getting beat up... He'll disappear in October and we won't see him until after football season.. Then it will start up again... UT is going to win it all... It's their YEAR!! And all of that will come after yet ANOTHER losing season..

I'm predicting a 5th straight losing season for the Vols...


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 23, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Accuglide is used to getting beat up... He'll disappear in October and we won't see him until after football season.. Then it will start up again... UT is going to win it all... It's their YEAR!! And all of that will come after yet ANOTHER losing season..
> 
> I'm predicting a 5th straight losing season for the Vols...


Most Vol fans are also expecting a losing season. I mean 4 losing season's in a row. Odds are against them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I'm gonna get banned twice. Just got approved as Evilvol. Gonna save it unil kickoff.




Waiting on my approval for the 2nd Log In.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Accuglide is used to getting beat up... He'll disappear in October and we won't see him until after football season.. Then it will start up again... UT is going to win it all... It's their YEAR!! And all of that will come after yet ANOTHER losing season..
> 
> I'm predicting a 5th straight losing season for the Vols...





No wonder you got banded from Volmit Nation !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> Most Vol fans are also expecting a losing season. I mean 4 losing season's in a row. Odds are against them.



And I love EVERY minute of it!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 23, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Waiting on my approval for the 2nd Log In.....



2 Dawg fans and 1 Bama fan on a vol forum. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No wonder you got banded from Volmit Nation !!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 23, 2014)

I got bashed pretty good on another site today when I said Kamara was "DaRick 2.0" ...VN would have imploded!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 23, 2014)

What's all y'all's screen names? I can add you to my friends list on volnation. Thanks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> What's all y'all's screen names? I can add you to my friends list on volnation. Thanks





Ruuuuuun, it's a trick boyzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 23, 2014)

They ain't gunna last long snuff to make a friends list!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 23, 2014)

I already have my first post planned. Come on .

Old 12-05-2013, 07:00 PM	   #3 (permalink)
TrueOrange
Senior Member

Needs an actual countdown timer

Countdown to 5th losing season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> I already have my first post planned. Come on .
> 
> Old 12-05-2013, 07:00 PM	   #3 (permalink)
> TrueOrange
> ...


I see you're going all in on that first post.  better go ahead and get you a second ID approved.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 23, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I see you're going all in on that first post.  better go ahead and get you a second ID approved.



Of course.  I might save it until second or third.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2014)

Yall need to be careful organizing trolling on this forum to go mess with another one.  If they find out the source you will be inviting retaliation.....just a thought.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yall need to be careful organizing trolling on this forum to go mess with another one.  If they find out the source you will be inviting retaliation.....just a thought.



What do you think we're doing??? Retaliating against the Vol trolls we have here.. One of them keeps posting in this thread..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> I can add you to my friends list on volnation. Thanks




Uhhhhhhh...... No!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2014)

I know this may "feel" like the University of Georgia Outdoor News forum but it ain't.  We need a few other fans out here to break the constant puppy crying background noise.  Accubond does a decent job, when he shows up.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 24, 2014)

the new name is........."ACCUGLIDE" !!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 24, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> the new name is........."ACCUGLIDE" !!!



He's a slippery fella.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 24, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I know this may "feel" like the University of Georgia Outdoor News forum but it ain't.  We need a few other fans out here to break the constant puppy crying background noise.  Accubond does a decent job, when he shows up.



Thats funny, the only crying I see is from you.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 24, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Thats funny, the only crying I see is from you.....



French and a Tech fan...quite the combo.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> French and a Tech fan...quite the combo.



Aie  (French for ouch).


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh lawd.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> I just registered. Waiting for approval email.
> 
> I've never been a troll before. I feel like I'm committing a sin or something.
> 
> I may attack slow than lower the boom? Any thoughts?



When are you going in?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 25, 2014)

oh the irony!!  snook said....and I quote...."_I've never been a troll __*before.*_

this could get really good.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 25, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> When are you going in?




I'll be going in as soon as I get my approval on my 3rd account... I think I'll post and sign in with my 2nd account and agree!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 25, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Thats funny, the only crying I see is from you.....







rex upshaw said:


> French and a Tech fan...quite the combo.



Automatically makes me good looking and successful.  You are right on there Rexy.  



Matthew6 said:


> Aie  (French for ouch).



only aie is for the teams playing France in this WC.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 25, 2014)

Still haven't been accepted.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 25, 2014)

somebody probably turned you in Buck Roar.  Try with a new name.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 25, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Automatically makes me good looking and successful.  You are right on there Rexy.



I was thinking more like a smelly coward in a storm trooper costume.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 25, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I was thinking more like a smelly coward in a storm trooper costume.



Come have a beer with me Rex I'll prove you wrong.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 25, 2014)

And since you come from the Mark Richt school of class and ethics Rex, you can buy the first round.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 25, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I was thinking more like a smelly coward in a storm trooper costume.



Or was it a Gladiator outfit?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 26, 2014)

could have been the "Biker Guy" outfit from the Village People.....


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 26, 2014)

I bet he at least has the mustache.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 26, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> Still haven't been accepted.





Nitram4891 said:


> somebody probably turned you in Buck Roar.  Try with a new name.



Ol Accuglide has told on us and has it on lockdown for accepting new members.. 

I haven't been accepted on both of my attempts..


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 26, 2014)

We've got several good discussions going on right now on volnation. Y'all's vast knowledge on college football will add a lot to the board.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 26, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ol Accuglide has told on us and has it on lockdown for accepting new members..
> 
> I haven't been accepted on both of my attempts..



I got in on one. I'm saving it for when they are 3-5 and get curb stomped by bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 26, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> We've got several good discussions going on right now on volnation. Y'all's vast knowledge on college football will add a lot to the board.



That place is totally cliquish. Seems that even if one of the fans of that prison orange team says something negative, he is called a troll. Still gonna be a rough year for the orange team.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 26, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> We've got several good discussions going on right now on volnation. Y'all's vast knowledge on college football will add a lot to the board.



So was that an attempt at a glide-bye. Surely you can do better.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 26, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> We've got several good discussions going on right now on volnation. Y'all's vast knowledge on college football will add a lot to the board.



You could always just stay over there... I don't think anyone would miss you here.. 


And we are only over there to make fun of you hillbillies...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 26, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> We've got several good discussions going on right now on volnation. Y'all's vast knowledge on college football will add a lot to the board.




Here's one you are talking about.. The Original Thread starter was getting slaughtered for posting it.. So pathetic...


http://collegespun.com/acc/syracuse...llege-football-programs-of-the-21st-century/8

1. Tennessee Volunteers


Tennessee was a college football power in the 1990s – the Volunteers won an average of 9.9 games for the entire decade. In 1998, they won the national championship behind quarterback Tee Martin, running backs Travis Henry and Jamal Lewis, and wide receiver Peerless Price. They reached the Fiesta Bowl in each of the next two years as well. In reality, they were fairly competitive for a number of years in the 21st century too.

But at some point in the mid-2000s, the power structure shifted in the SEC. Tennessee went from one of the favorites to an also-ran. In 2005, then-coach Phillip Fulmer posted his first losing season in Knoxville. His second, which came in 2008, was his last. The Vols hired Lane Kiffin as his replacement, and he only stuck around for one 7-6 season before bolting for Southern California. That 2009 campaign was the last time Tennessee posted a winning record.

Derek Dooley, in three seasons, never won more than five games. The Volunteers’ most recent hire, Butch Jones, seems to have the program heading in the right direction, but after another 5-7 year and a ridiculously hard schedule to look forward to in 2014, it may not be as quick a turnaround as UT fans would like. The SEC has certainly cemented itself as the best conference in all of college football over the past decade, but sadly, Tennessee hasn’t really contributed to that fact. Fans will tell you – it hurts.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 26, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here's one you are talking about.. The Original Thread starter was getting slaughtered for posting it.. So pathetic...
> 
> 
> http://collegespun.com/acc/syracuse...llege-football-programs-of-the-21st-century/8
> ...



At least Butch Jones is a good man.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 27, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> That place is totally cliquish. Seems that even if one of the fans of that prison orange team says something negative, he is called a troll. Still gonna be a rough year for the orange team.



...and of course you completely left out that you don't have a clue what the red team is going to do.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 27, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> ...and of course you completely left out that you don't have a clue what the red team is going to do.



Whoopsie. Another glide-bye. 
You're gonna love my new screen name on vol land. Care to take a guess?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 27, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Whoopsie. Another glide-bye.
> You're gonna love my new screen name on vol land. Care to take a guess?



Don't tell him... He'll have you banned! He's already been messaging the mods about us infiltrating his site..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 27, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> At least Butch Jones is a good man.






I got them boys fired up when I said Butch Davis is going to turn the Vols around and we would be happy with his performance...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I got them boys fired up when I said Butch Davis is going to turn the Vols around and we would be happy with his performance...



They are in for another long term let down, and I love it. Butch will not get it done at UT.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 28, 2014)

I told ya.....thin skin in Vol-land.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I got them boys fired up when I said Butch Davis is going to turn the Vols around and we would be happy with his performance...



Yep. They are like pigeons in the park over there. Toss them a crumb of hope and you get flogged by the whole flock.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 1, 2014)

I just got activate don my original account. Time to have some fun.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 1, 2014)

They have found me out.
http://www.volnation.com/forum/tenn...ason-schedule-predictions-6.html#post10302563


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 1, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> They have found me out.
> http://www.volnation.com/forum/tenn...ason-schedule-predictions-6.html#post10302563



They didn't like your 3-9 prediction much.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 1, 2014)

You've already had 2 visitors to your info page. When you get visited 30 times in 5 hours it won't be long.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 1, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> They didn't like your 3-9 prediction much.



No they didn't.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 1, 2014)

Say a commit is going to flip.
http://www.volnation.com/forum/tenn...300-welcome-todd-kelly-jr-2.html#post10302876


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 1, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> Say a commit is going to flip.
> http://www.volnation.com/forum/tenn...300-welcome-todd-kelly-jr-2.html#post10302876



Ouch.  your page has been visited 18 times.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 2, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Ouch.  your page has been visited 18 times.



Dangit. I was having some fun.

vBulletin Message
You have been banned for the following reason:
troll

Date the ban will be lifted: Never


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 2, 2014)

I just entered under another name. ThinkI will save it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 2, 2014)

Good job. Buckroar.
Welcome to the club.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 2, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> Dangit. I was having some fun.
> 
> vBulletin Message
> You have been banned for the following reason:
> ...





Buck Roar said:


> I just entered under another name. ThinkI will save it.



Yes sir!! Where is ol Snook at?? Did we scare him off??

Good job Buck!


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 2, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Good job. Buckroar.
> Welcome to the club.



Haha Anything to get on some Vol fans nerves.  Who all has an account on there. We can all hit them at once. Oh apparently one of you guys gave a guy a strike. He said i am not getting another strike from one of you explicit trolls.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 2, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> I just entered under another name. ThinkI will save it.




Me too and it was approved!!

Not sure I'm saving it!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 2, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes sir!! Where is ol Snook at?? Did we scare him off??
> 
> Good job Buck!



Drag him out of your basement and let him know he's on deck.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 2, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Me too and it was approved!!
> 
> Not sure I'm saving it!



 Wow. i can't believe how much fun this is. Update when you start your fun.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 2, 2014)

They've had one winning season in the last six and four straight 7 loss seasons. You have to try to be THAT bad!


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 2, 2014)

I just sent in for another account to be activated so I will have 2 to play with.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 2, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> I just sent in for another account to be activated so I will have 2 to play with.




Outlook accounts are free!! You just have to keep track of all the logins...


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 2, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Outlook accounts are free!! You just have to keep track of all the logins...



lol that and the email addresses.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 2, 2014)

They sure dont give ya much chance at Volnation.

I hope Uga beats Tennessee this year. If not rhbama will have his hands full.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 7, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> They sure dont give ya much chance at Volnation.
> 
> I hope Uga beats Tennessee this year. If not rhbama will have his hands full.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Yep.  but him and McBuck started all this madness, right?.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> They sure dont give ya much chance at Volnation.
> 
> I hope Uga beats Tennessee this year. If not rhbama will have his hands full.





Nitram4891 said:


>





Matthew6 said:


> Yep.  but him and McBuck started all this madness, right?.



All i said was that i got banned from there years ago.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 26, 2014)

Bump. Anybody else ever get another account approved. My2 I put in for never did.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm saving mine for the bama game.


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Sep 26, 2014)

I stay on VN. There is a lot of idiots over there, but there is a lot of level headed guys too. If you go there for real discussion it's a good place, but if you go being a homer, it never works out. We actuality have a lot of rival fans that stay because it's such a great board when you figure out who to ignore


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2014)

DaddyFatracks said:


> I stay on VN. There is a lot of idiots over there, but there is a lot of level headed guys too. If you go there for real discussion it's a good place, but if you go being a homer, it never works out. We actuality have a lot of rival fans that stay because it's such a great board when you figure out who to ignore



They are paranoid and suspicious of every new person there. They are also thin skinned and unwilling to discuss any other teams. One roll tide at the end of a respectful post you have 40 people checking out your profile.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> They are paranoid and suspicious of every new person there. They are also thin skinned and unwilling to discuss any other teams. One roll tide at the end of a respectful post you have 40 people checking out your profile.



All I did to get tossed was predict some recruits to UGA and BOOM!! I was gone. I mean, it was only about 8 or 10.   The words "Dawg Lock" seem to be pretty inflammatory in K town.


----------



## lolliepop (Sep 27, 2014)

Just read this thread like a comic book. some of the funniest stuff right there. cant wait till yall pick it up again


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 27, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> They are paranoid and suspicious of every new person there. They are also thin skinned and unwilling to discuss any other teams. One roll tide at the end of a respectful post you have 40 people checking out your profile.


Heck all I did was predict another losing season and and say a couple of there commits were supposedly flipping.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2014)

I have 1 more login that I'm going to start using next week!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I have 1 more login that I'm going to start using next week!!


That should be a show. Pm all of us with who you are and when you go back in.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Do yall have any advise on how to tick them off? I'm going to go and try to stir them up


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 13, 2014)

I now have an account on volnation it just needs to be verified. My name on there is the same one that's on here bigbuckhunter1


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2014)

Tell them you are from Hampton ga and your son is friends with Preston Williams and that he is gonna flip to bama or Uga. Register as if you live in Hampton. Remind them that they will not get a bowl game and be 5-7 this year. Talk bad about butch being a bad coach. Remind them that their women smell bad. Say something about how Worley blew the Florida game. That kiffin and bama are gonna beat them bad. Why did the vol fooball player marry the cow? He had to. How many ut fans does it take to eat an armadillo?  3. 1 to eat and 2 to watch for cars.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2014)

Goo luck and have fun.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm going to do that Matthew


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 14, 2014)

I couldn't post a new thread but he it is http://www.volnation.com/forum/tenn...forum-football-talk-xiv-311.html#post10696123


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 14, 2014)

Some of you have waaaay too much time on your hands.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2014)

You have to have 100 replies to post a new thread. Bet you've had 50 people look at your profile since that post. Goo start.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 14, 2014)

They are better than I guessed at this. If you have any more ideas tell me


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 14, 2014)

They think they can beat alabama


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 14, 2014)

They now think I'm Mcbuck


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 14, 2014)

I think I'm about to be baned over there


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm not even sure why I got baned? I didn't even make fun of them. Here was my message 
You have been banned for the following reason:
You suck at trolling

Date the ban will be lifted: Never


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I'm not even sure why I got baned? I didn't even make fun of them. Here was my message
> You have been banned for the following reason:
> You suck at trolling
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: Never





I just tried logging on and they already locked my account!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Are there any other good fan sites?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 20, 2015)

Just a bump for the new members of the forum to know who the trolls are.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, we are officially in the dog days of summer.
Bones are being dug up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I just tried logging on and they already locked my account!!



i have a new one and just logged on last night. gonna be a fun year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2015)

AccUbonD said:


> Just a bump for the new members of the forum to know who the trolls are.



Calling yourself out??


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2015)

i looked a vomit nation and some of those sad fools think they will win 10 or 11 games.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Calling yourself out??



at least they know now.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 21, 2015)

http://www.volnation.com/forum/tennessee-vols-football/240532-im-only-seeing-2-losses-tops.html



> In the regular season, I'm only seeing two losses tops. These are the only games that are toss-ups or slight underdogs:
> 
> Alabama
> Georgia
> ...



MLK would be proud....They actually have a dream.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> http://www.volnation.com/forum/tennessee-vols-football/240532-im-only-seeing-2-losses-tops.html
> 
> 
> 
> MLK would be proud....They actually have a dream.



i saw that too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2015)

Paging Browning Slayer to red courtesy phone.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 21, 2015)

just skimmed through the posts so far this is what I got... Vols are albino, albama and dawgs suck.. oh and GO GATORS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Paging Browning Slayer to red courtesy phone.



I'll create a new login later this week and have some funs with those stupid Vols...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> just skimmed through the posts so far this is what I got... Vols suck... Vols suck.. Vols suck...



Fixed it for ya!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fixed it for ya!



nope I said what I said lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2015)

welcome back dd. they were talking smack bout u yesterday. i took care of it for you.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> welcome back dd. they were talking smack bout u yesterday. i took care of it for you.



Yeah i saw that... bending everyone of them over my knee


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 21, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Yeah i saw that... bending everyone of them over my knee


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 22, 2015)

daily volsux.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> welcome back dd. they were talking smack bout u yesterday. i took care of it for you.



Suck up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Suck up.



Yep! What do you expect from a delusional old man...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep! What do you expect from a delusional old man...



thug.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 22, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Suck up.



thug.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, we are officially in the dog days of summer.
> Bones are being dug up.



oh my...I really did create a monster.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 22, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> oh my...I really did create a monster.



yes you did.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> oh my...I really did create a monster.



Trouble maker!!



Matthew6 said:


> yes you did.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Trouble maker!!



bout time McBuck took responsibility for this mess.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2015)

and Nickelback too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> bout time McBuck took responsibility for this mess.



And everyone thinks we're the Thugs...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And everyone thinks we're the Thugs...



McBuckthug. Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and Nickelback too.





I'm calling my gangsta buds over, you best run you little thug


----------



## Russdaddy (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm a VOL fan and got banned during the Fulmer mess. I did however get reinstated a year or so ago.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2015)

Russdaddy said:


> I'm a VOL fan and got banned during the Fulmer mess. I did however get reinstated a year or so ago.



on vomit nation?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I'm calling my gangsta buds over, you best run you little thug



This^^^^


----------



## elfiii (Jul 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> bout time McBuck took responsibility for this mess.



He had unindicted co-conspirators.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> He had unindicted co-conspirators.



I was forced too...


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> He had unindicted co-conspirators.



I wonder if a guilty plea helps any?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> I wonder if a guilty plea helps any?



Trying to make a deal now, huh....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2015)

Russdaddy said:


> I'm a VOL fan



I wouldn't go around telling folks that....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wouldn't go around telling folks that....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Trying to make a deal now, huh....



hes guilty by association; just like rhbama too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> I wonder if a guilty plea helps any?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> McBuckthug. Has a nice ring to it.




I have never been anything but nice to you, and you go and call me names like that and treat me like a common ordinary Barner!



Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> I have never been anything but nice to you, and you go and call me names like that and treat me like a common ordinary Barner!



ouch sorry bout that. wouldnt want to make a good dawg feel like a low down pond scum barner; maybe a vol or two.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 5, 2015)

Forgot how fun this was.  Time to try and get approved again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> Forgot how fun this was.  Time to try and get approved again.



yep. we need to go in during the game while the are not watching.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 9, 2015)

Maybe.  Waiting on account to be authorized.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2015)

Waiting on my approval...


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 9, 2015)

Haven't made a post yet already have 5 visits to my profile..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> Haven't made a post yet already have 5 visits to my profile..........



That's what happens when you join another Sports Forum and then come back here and post it.
Those "Guests" you see at the bottom of these threads are often Mods/Admins from another site.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> That's what happens when you join another Sports Forum and then come back here and post it.
> Those "Guests" you see at the bottom of these threads are often Mods/Admins from another site.



No way nobody knows what my username is though. Not making that mistake again of posting on here what it is.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> No way nobody knows what my username is though. Not making that mistake again of posting on here what it is.



They don't need your username.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> They don't need your username.



IP adress?? Didn't think of that. Explains why never gotten approved again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> They don't need your username.





Buck Roar said:


> IP adress?? Didn't think of that. Explains why never gotten approved again.



I used a different IP!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 9, 2015)

every time I see this thread pop up, I glow with a tad bit of pride.


----------

